

Show HN: The Breezy Button, Easy Secure Printing - jamgraham
http://blog.breezy.com/announcing-the-breezybutton-easy-secure-print

======
jaredhansen
Hey folks, Breezy CEO here.

We built this button (which allows devs to integrate robust print
functionality into any iOS/Android app) because there are basically no PC/Mac
apps that lack a print button, and ultimately we think it should be the same
on any mobile platform.

We've put a fair amount of work into making this SDK as easy for developers to
use as possible, and we'd love the HN community's feedback on how to make it
better. We'll be monitoring this thread so please let us know what you think.

Thank you in advance!

